

My quick setup for a more human Ubuntu 13.04 desktop - trumbitta2
http://trumbitta.github.io/posts/unity-and-raring-tamed

======
trumbitta2
I'm quite happy with this setup.

It blows away almost all the things I hate about Unity (the launcher and dash)
and keeps the good parts (screen real estate)

